# 32 Ultralight?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the 32 Ultralight boots? I'm a little worried about durability since they are so lightweight. Also, how is the stiffness? They look like a medium stiffness boot, how would these fair for all mountain riding?


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Good boot. They will only last about a season before packing out if you ride on the regular. 32 is not known for durability. They make great boots for the short time that they last...


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Probably on the soft side for all-mountain riding. The 09-10 model was stiffer than the 08-09 model, but still too flexy for me. The Lashed might be a good compromise between flex / comfort for all-mountain conditions. 

I'm not a fan of the Ultralight liner, either. The material is on the rough side and is not so comfortable for me.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

lonestarrider said:


> Good boot. They will only last about a season before packing out if you ride on the regular. 32 is not known for durability. They make great boots for the short time that they last...


i heard this alot before i bought my pair of lashed and i gotta call bullshit. i rode 45+ days last season ( not a lot compared to some people) but i was told they would pack out after 20+ days (which didnt happen). the only damage that my boots have taken are some scuff marks on the outside rubber
i'd recommend 32 boots over anything and everything else


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

j.gnar said:


> i heard this alot before i bought my pair of lashed and i gotta call bullshit. i rode 45+ days last season ( not a lot compared to some people) but i was told they would pack out after 20+ days (which didnt happen). the only damage that my boots have taken are some scuff marks on the outside rubber
> i'd recommend 32 boots over anything and everything else


Well if we were talking about the lashed you could call bullshit, he was asking about the ultralights. Completely different boot, and yes they do pack out real fast...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

lonestarrider said:


> Well if we were talking about the lashed you could call bullshit, he was asking about the ultralights. Completely different boot, and yes they do pack out real fast...


i was talking about 32 in general, a lot of people seem to complain about packing out/durability problems not only with the ultralight but with every model


----------

